# Feeling better! And a bit of advice for newbies...



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm feeling better in the last month or so.

I don't feel so disconnected, I can get out of bed in the morning, I can concentrate at work, I'm just generally a lot happier. I don't feel like I am living in some hellish nightmare any more.

Things I've done:

* gotten busy- im skint as you like because i am going out a lot, going to see live music, comedy shows, anything to keep me busy and having fun

* took some time off work to rest up and told myself when i get back i start with a clean slate. took the pressure off a lot.

* taking St John's Wort, vit B complex, fish oil and SAMe and tapering off my Xanax. Now taking on .125 xanax at night and plan to stop completely in the next week.

* stopping with the self-obsession.

* stopping with the constant worrying. Just saying "oh well, fck it!" more often!

* eating better - three good meals a day!

So... no magical cure but something is working.

And my advice for newbies to the board is just this...

When I first got "sick", 6 months ago from ecstasy use, this DP site is one of the first things I came accross. Being a naturally negative person, I read through the posts and decided that i was stuck in this terrible state for life. I was REALLY bad 6 months ago also, I couldnt eat, sleep, think, watch TV, read, sit still, speak coherently... I was a complete mess, i thought i was brain damaged. I thought I would never recover because it didn't seem like people recovered from DP.

What i want to say is that I have recovered so much. I am so much better now, and i really believe that 6 months ago, something went haywire in my brain as a result of anxiety & drug use. And when i didnt feel better in one week, two weeks, two months, three... I just figured I would never get better at all. But now i think i had just totally overloaded my brain and it flipped out, and that takes a while to recover from.

So if you are new, be patient with yourself. You may be experiencing the symptoms of depersonalisation, but you don't necesarily have DEPERSONALISATION DISORDER and you won't be this way forever. I look back at everything i've been through now and I think i _experienced_ DP as a symptom but i don't necessarily _have_ DP. I look back and i think i was just EXTREMELY burnt out. A nervous breakdown really. And you can come back from it!

I'm coming back!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! FEELS GOOD DOESN'T IT!!!!


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

You should flag this post or make it a fixed one or wateva!!!


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Good for you, glad to hear it. Down with xanax!


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, down with Xanax! However... just in case anyone read that and decided to suddenly get off their Xanax, I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND tapering with valium instead. I was taking .125 xanax, tiny amount really, and then I stopped completely. Gee did I feel shithouse. It was very yuck. So went to my doctor who has put me on an Ashton taper with 5 mgs of valium reducing by .5mg every week. So a little longer till I'm benzo free but the slow taper is working a charm.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

i don't know to much about it but because my brainhad been depressed chemically for so long by alcohol and other stuff it was a bad idea for me docter to perscribe me valium at first...


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for this wonderful post.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Wow! So inspiring!

I have suffered depression for over a year and made the terrible choice of taking ecstacy also  I'm finding it hard to focus but I am better than I was.

2 months ago I wasn't sleeping, eating properly I suffered major anxiety but recently I've gone back to work, my anxiety/depression is better and my DP hasn't got any worse so I am praying that I am on the road to recovery


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Been back at work for a week - just temping. Started a differnet job today and I feel so much better! Its definately lifting.

You've really got to be aware of whats around you to move on. Embrace every experience.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for this post, it was really inspiring


----------



## BobBasker (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for saying that jeanie. I'm in the thick of it now and I can't do anything. I rarely leave the house. 4 months in and it just keeps getting worse. I think i got it from drug use too. I did acid like 4 times and smoked an obscene amount of weed. That post gave me hope. in my head i've condemned myself to a life of insanity, convinced that eventually I will start hallucinating hardcore and have to spend the rest of my days in an institution chained to the wall. thanks for showing me that as bad as it gets, it can get better.


----------



## wellalrightthen (Apr 12, 2008)

this story was SO inspiring to me...until the end when u said u dont think u had Depersonalization Disorder..does that mean that people with DPD cant recover?


----------

